# HOB filters and sand substrate...



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

Hello,

I have been thinking about going with sand substrate(pool filter sand)
however, it seems that many people dont advise using sand with HOB filters
On the new tank that i will be settng up, i absolutely need to use HOB filters
So, should i play it safe and avoid the sand?

Thanks
M


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

It depends on your fish and the HOB filter you get. You can put the intake higher in the tank so it doesn't pull up sand. I've heard of some fish that actually spit sand into the filter intake even when its pretty high.

The AquaClear filters are known to pull up sand in such a way it screws up the impeller but many people have AquaClears and sand substrates without problems. My HOBs are mainly Emperors and all my tanks have sand. I've never had problems.

You can also cover the intake with a sponge and this will keep sand from getting in.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

lotsofish said:


> It depends on your fish and the HOB filter you get. You can put the intake higher in the tank so it doesn't pull up sand. I've heard of some fish that actually spit sand into the filter intake even when its pretty high.
> 
> The AquaClear filters are known to pull up sand in such a way it screws up the impeller but many people have AquaClears and sand substrates without problems. My HOBs are mainly Emperors and all my tanks have sand. I've never had problems.
> 
> You can also cover the intake with a sponge and this will keep sand from getting in.


I will have an AC300 and Emperor 280. All male Hap Tank. There will be a Red Empress in there who are big time sand spitters.

C


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

Since the AC filters have round intakes, it is pretty easy to find a pre-made sponge intake cover. The Emperors have larger squared intakes so you might have to improvise something. Also, some of the CaribSea substrates have larger sand particles that even if the fish spits sand it is unlikely it will drift into the filter intake--especially if the intake is higher in the tank.


----------



## mr.fuji (Aug 30, 2007)

Mudkicker said:


> I have been thinking about going with sand substrate(pool filter sand)


I have used PFS for years without any problems(it's a larger grained sand,so it sinks fast)


> some of the CaribSea substrates have larger sand particles


I have also used CaribSea moon sand for the past year and although it's a bit lighter than PFS, I have not had any trouble with it getting in my HOB filters.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 28, 2005)

It will help keep sand away if you place a flat rock under you intake.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 28, 2005)

It will help keep sand away if you place a flat rock under you intake.


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

I use #4 silica blasting sand. It is pretty fine, I think it is finer than PFS. I have not had any issues with it. I do however use DIY sponge prefilters on the intakes. You can get a big block of black foam from Big Al's. Then cut it to size and cut a slit in the middle for the intake strainer to go into. It is easy and effective. An added benefit is more mechanical filtration and the oem filter cartridges last longer. The down side is that the sponge needs to be rinsed out weekly.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

I use an old sponge over my HOB intakes...clean it out during weekly WC.


----------

